# How do I record an episode?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

You would think it would be obvious. I selected "upcoming" and saw a list of times a TV series would air episodes on broadcast TV. I get the channels from the cable company, but that's not important.

The point is when I saw an episode I wasn't sure I had seen but really wanted to, I selected it. I was told to pay.

I went back and couldn't find any options to record. Why would I pay? It will be on.

Finally I gave up, looked at the channel, date and time, and went to "Manual recording". Now it's set.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> I selected it. I was told to pay.


Streaming service?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Streaming service?


Here's the problem. I selected "upcoming" with another show, selected the episode I wanted to record, and there it was. "Record this episode". Why did the option not come up for the other episode which was actually going to air?


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Do you have ability to create a "OnePass" capability?
Or, in manual recording there should be an option to do one recoding, daily, or weekly.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

charlesj said:


> Do you have ability to create a "OnePass" capability?
> Or, in manual recording there should be an option to do one recoding, daily, or weekly.


I don't want to record every episode of a show that is in reruns with twenty or thirty showings a week just on broadcast TV. But in this case I selected the episode from "upcoming" and was not given the option to record that episode from the broadcast. All the options involved payment.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't want to record every episode of a show that is in reruns with twenty or thirty showings a week just on broadcast TV. But in this case I selected the episode from "upcoming" and was not given the option to record that episode from the broadcast. All the options involved payment.


It is interesting why it wants payment. Does it happen if you do a manual recording from the data when it will show? If so, then I understand the pain the extra steps to do it for free. 
Ask Tivo by chat why it happens, or call them. 
I don't use over the air. If that service is free, perhaps Tivo wants payment for that auto record through the suggested programs?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It sounds like the OnePass in question is set to include streaming episodes. Change the OnePass to Recordings Only, or tell it not to include rent or buy episodes.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> It sounds like the OnePass in question is set to include streaming episodes. Change the OnePass to Recordings Only, or tell it not to include rent or buy episodes.


I am curious since I don't have over the air recording capability and may not even apply to OP. Does over the air only recorders have the OnePass option at all? Or, one must pay for the monthly or lifetime service to get that capability with either recorder, cable or over air?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> It sounds like the OnePass in question is set to include streaming episodes. Change the OnePass to Recordings Only, or tell it not to include rent or buy episodes.


I wouldn't have intentionally told it to do that, but I don't look that carefully when creating a OnePass.

But still it should give me the option to record the episode from broadcast TV.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

charlesj said:


> I am curious since I don't have over the air recording capability and may not even apply to OP. Does over the air only recorders have the OnePass option at all? Or, one must pay for the monthly or lifetime service to get that capability with either recorder, cable or over air?


I think my Bolt has that.

The edge requires cable or satellite but I only get the channels available over the air, and I pay way more for that than I should. If all the transmitters were on the right side of the market I wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> You would think it would be obvious. I selected "upcoming" and saw a list of times a TV series would air episodes on broadcast TV. I get the channels from the cable company, but that's not important.
> 
> The point is when I saw an episode I wasn't sure I had seen but really wanted to, I selected it. I was told to pay.
> 
> ...


I have the non-OTA where I record from my cable company. (I have been using Tivos for many years so I am experienced but I just forget what non-OTA is called.) I am not sure if you are different in that way but otherwise I experienced the same situation. Except I did not see an option to purchase.

I have a One-Pass set up for a program. It is set to record new and rerun episodes. I noticed that there are second episodes not being recorded after episodes that are recorded; two episodes being shown at a time. I searched for all episodes and wanted to record one that is not being recorded. I could not find a way to do that. So like you, I went to the guide and was able to record from there.

In my case at least, I suspect that the episodes not being recorded are episodes that have previously been recorded and therefore I have seen. I just cannot find how to confirm that the episode has been recorded previously. Tivos will not re-record episodes that have been recently recorded previously. I would like to be able to confirm that that is what is happening for each specific episode. I want to be able to do that for *future* episodes. Something I did not think of until just now is that I might be able to check the history for *previous* episodes that were not recorded.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> It sounds like the OnePass in question is set to include streaming episodes. Change the OnePass to Recordings Only, or tell it not to include rent or buy episodes.


I checked and that was done.

I tried again to see what would happen if I tried to record an episode. There was a list of options, the last of which was Change One Pass or whatever it is called. I went down to that and then and only then did the option to "Record this episode" appear. Now why must it be so complicated?


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

HarleyRandom said:


> I checked and that was done.
> 
> .... Now why must it be so complicated?


Because they didn't ask us for input for end user preference. 😀


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

The red button with the white circle on the remote?


----------

